
The Public Voice of Women · Mary Beard · (2014) - ycombinete
https://www.lrb.co.uk/the-paper/v36/n06/mary-beard/the-public-voice-of-women
======
ycombinete
If the paywall gets you:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20200622084232/https://www.lrb.c...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200622084232/https://www.lrb.co.uk/the-
paper/v36/n06/mary-beard/the-public-voice-of-women)

